# 911!!! Neela's indigo just had two pups so far!!!



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

The Mod Neela aka my sister. Well as most of you know her dog indi was prego. Last night 4/24 or early in the morning not sure. Had two pups. The text message was sent to me telling me she had pups. I am trying to get the pic she sent me on here right now. Seeing as I am having some problems I am just going to post the website where I have to go to go look at my pictures

viewmymessages.com

the using MSG ID is r0ice7nh8
password is from6flat

This message will only stay up for 7 days. Then the ID and password will be deleted by the website and the picture will be done as well. 
If any of you can copy this some how and post it on here that would be great. I am just not sure if it is just the laptop thats doing that


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

The link doesn't give me a place to put in a log in and password. Hmm. But YAY! I'm so excited!!!!! Congrats Neela and Indigo!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Sorry try this website page

AT&T Wireless

Thanks! Indi just had one more not to long ago. There is now two females on male.

We are not sure if there is going to be more. Neela's boyfriend Doug is keeping me posted as it goes. We are not sure if there is more


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Congrats to Shana and Indi!!! 

I couldn't get that to work either but hey I'm excited about the pups.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Here's the picture you wanted. Hope it comes out ok!!!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

HA! thanks so much <3
We are still waiting to see if there is a fourth. Though, we are not sure there is three now for sure

Once again thanks so much alphamum!!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Erika, thanks for getting that pic for us.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Harley D said:


> HA! thanks so much <3
> We are still waiting to see if there is a fourth. Though, we are not sure there is three now for sure
> 
> Once again thanks so much alphamum!!!


You're welcome!! Glad I could help. I was anxious to see the pups, as I'm sure everyone else is too hehe.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

lol Yea from what I got, is it started from 4 in the morning until now. They are still going at it. I am waiting for other pictures. I want to be there now but I have my cousin with me and I think since he is hyper almost 24/7 and is ruff with animals it wouldnt be a good idea to go. So I am going to go and get the pictures at another time.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i stole away for a moment. I'm not sure if Indi is ready to be a momma. She isn't really digging being nursed on so I may have to bottle feed em myself. Thank god it's a small litter! She had a tough time with the first one,the boy, it took almost 10 minutes of heavy contractions and his sack broke open before he came out. the second one came out like a breeze but the third one's sack busted too. she was growling at them for a while and still does some when they try to nurse... she loves cleaning them she just doesn't want to nurse. I think my roomate was alittle too much for her in the room. She kept taking the pups while indi was trying to clean her area. I had to tell her to put em back and that's when indi started growling. here's some okay pictures

These are last night when she started going into labor
















these are durring delivery...don't worry i spared most of the gnarly stuff...notice how happy she was with just one puppy and see how her face changes as the number increases
































































here are the little piglets!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

aww puppies! Hurray!

Gah My puppy fever is soooooo bad


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

uh oh no blues!!!! now there not bullys lol. man they are some cute little buggers. glad to hear she is doing well and there were no complications. keep me updated


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

wheezie said:


> uh oh no blues!!!! now there not bullys lol. man they are some cute little buggers. glad to hear she is doing well and there were no complications. keep me updated


lmao the male MAYYY be a blue, we'll have to see what his coat turns to over the next couple of weeks. IDK I'd much rather shoot for healthy dogs, not the color... I guess I'm not cut out for the Bully Breeding world cuz neither me nor my dogs fit in LOL!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i love the two little brindle fatties.. hehehe looks like mama is doing good too! thanks for sharing!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Awww Shana those are some cute puppies. I'm surprised that she only had three Indi looked soooooo big.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

They are adorable. Could she have been growling because they'd been handled by your roommate? My mom used to breed GSD's and we were told as kids that the mother would reject the puppies if they were handled too much. But I was a kid, maybe my Mom was just sayin that so we wouldn't touch them. LOL


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ya! They are here! So cute....


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

WOW! only 3 pups?! those pups are probably gonna grow up to be super healthy! haha


----------



## LuvMyPittys09 (Apr 21, 2009)

Those are some cute puppies!


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Congrats to Indi!! I'm glad everything turned out well. My dog had pups on the 18th and I thought she was thru at 4, but lo and behold, # 5 was born 6 hours after the last one. They are all healthy but that last one is the runt and trying to play catch up. lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

rosesandthorns said:


> Congrats to Indi!! I'm glad everything turned out well. My dog had pups on the 18th and I thought she was thru at 4, but lo and behold, # 5 was born 6 hours after the last one. They are all healthy but that last one is the runt and trying to play catch up. lol


thank you all!

Roses, how many babies did your girl have? Indi's last one was the runt too... I know I may be horrible, but I'm already partial to her because of her having the lightest coloring and she was born while momma was actually standing up! Darn idiot indi had her first one sitting up and the last one standing up LMAO poor girl didn't know what the heck was going on!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

So just 3?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Thaim, that's is my goal...quality not quantity...jeez o pete did i get what I was striving for so far!


Alpha, my mom said that too... I think they were absolutely right. As soon as it was just me in the room she started cleaning them up, but before that while Vesta was in there she was growling really bad at the pups... even showing teeth! I think there was just way too many people in the room, Me, doug and vesta trying to help and it wasn't a private intimate moment for Indi.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

yeah she only had three... I was hoping for 6 or so, but three is just fine for me and Indi. The way I look at it is, I have half of the worry for home placement and health issues and what not.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Congrats!!! My last litter was small only 2 pups. Sometimes it's nice to only have a few, but big litters are fun but way more work! lol
Again congrats, can't wait for the next puppy update!


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

grats on the puppies. cant wait to see them grow on here.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

squee puppys puppys and puppys!!!!
cant wait to see them. Though, I think I will hold out for a while until indi's pups get older and she isnt so protective over them. Also when I dont have a little boy running around and wanting to squeeze the living daylights out of them. I had to find some way to get grams and collin from coming over. Wasnt easy. She wanted collin so see them so badly but I knew that wouldnt be such a good idea for indi. That would be just way to much stress for her. Collin was bad when we were with him today so I am glad I choose to wait. I am going to wait until they get alittle old still


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Congrats on the puppies. They're precious!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*PUNKINS!*

Love the P*UNKINS!!! they are so cute! I love the brindles!! Indica looks to be handling it well! Yippee!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

bluefamily said:


> Love the P*UNKINS!!! they are so cute! I love the brindles!! Indica looks to be handling it well! Yippee!


Lol I think you're confusing me with indica. My dog is Indigo... lol i know it even confuses me when I see Indica posting about her Indi lmao especially since they look alot alike. My Indi is settling in to be an ok mommy. The only issue I've noticed that needs to be worked on with her is that she needs to lay completely on her side so that all three puppies can eat at the same time. Indi thinks she needs to "hold" them and wrap them up lol.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

congrats to yah


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

thanks wayne!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

they are so gorgeous, i am sure she will settle into being a GREAT mommy  just give her a chance, she's new at this!


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

wow so cute ! i am getting the worst puppy fever ever!
im glade there was only minimal complications, did you try the lukewarm.cold water thing i told you about to try neela?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwww pupppies, I'm glad to hear everything went well and the mom and pups are doing good. Can't wait to see them all grow up


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm lovin the dark brindle baby! I'm a sucker for reds and darker coated dogs, especially a nice brindle!! Glad Indi is adjusting. She'll get the hang of it! Congrats to you and her! Her growling at the pups after being handled by your roommate was just a grumpy way of saying "Ugh, that woman touched my kids, now they smell like her... gross!" Females can be very finicky about who they want handling their pups, especially if they're still in labor!! Just give her a couple weeks to settle in and she and the pups should be just fine! Please post more pix as they grow!


----------

